# Turning 50 in April and want a birthday in the middle of nowhere with my dog and fella



## HKSfarmgirl (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi fellow campers - any recommendations for a get away from it all, preferably near a lake or river in the lake district.  Wanting to wake up to my 50th in the wild with a my fella cooking my breakfast and my collie sitting happily with a stick.  Not much to ask


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2022)

Welcome to the forum. You may find it easier to try Scotland to wild near a river or Loch. The Lake District isn't the easiest place to wildcamp unfortunately.

Good luck with it and have a great 50th.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 5, 2022)

Another vote for giving the lake district a, big swerve I'm afraid... 
It's not friendly to wild camping AND far far too Busy.... 

Scotland/mid Wales/Northumberland or the Elan Valley might be worth a looksy as there are still wild places to search out and if you look carefully 

 enjoy ;-)


----------



## barryd (Jan 5, 2022)

I wouldnt be put off going to the lakes as its fantastic and as long as you dont pick one of the bank holidays in April it wont be that chocka.  As said though, you can pretty much forget about wild camping.  It was always difficult but these last couple of years have pretty much ended just about all of the well known wild camping spots.  There are still one or two but if you want to wake up next to a lake you could do a lot worse than this place.   http://www.watersidefarm-campsite.co.uk/  If you dont need hookup the bottom field is pitch where you like and its right on the lake shore.





__





						A Lake District Campsite on Ullswater | Waterside House Campsite
					

Waterside House is a Lake District Campsite beautifully situated on the northern shores of Ullswater in the Lake District.



					www.watersidefarm-campsite.co.uk
				




Stayed there a fair few times over the years. Its also a nice walk along the lakeside. (lake height permitting) into Pooley Bridge where there are eateries, shops and a three pubs.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2022)

barryd said:


> I wouldnt be put off going to the lakes as its fantastic and as long as you dont pick one of the bank holidays in April it wont be that chocka.  As said though, you can pretty much forget about wild camping.  It was always difficult but these last couple of years have pretty much ended just about all of the well known wild camping spots.  There are still one or two but if you want to wake up next to a lake you could do a lot worse than this place.   http://www.watersidefarm-campsite.co.uk/  If you dont need hookup the bottom field is pitch where you like and its right on the lake shore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree Barry, lovely round there, we usually stay at The Quiet Site which has a great, quirky bar.









						The Quiet Site Ullswater Glamping and Camping in Cumbria’s Lake District
					

Ullswater in Cumbria’s Lake District. Glamping Camping perfect to local walks, fells, lakes, cycle tracks, local shops. The Coolest place to stay in Britain




					thequietsite.co.uk
				




I must try Waterside Farm though.


----------



## barryd (Jan 5, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I agree Barry, lovely round there, we usually stay at The Quiet Site which has a great, quirky bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We discovered a lovely little CL between the Quiet site and the a66 in October also. There used to be a great one at Watermillock (Bennet Head) just round the corner from the Quiet Site. I used to often go over on my own with the bike and the Kayak.  It was only about £6 a night but sadly its now defunct.

I used to have my last boat on Ullswater Marine just down the hill.  My old stomping ground that whole area. Happy days.

I had my stag weekend in the 90s at Waterside Campsite. That was a mad weekend.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jann (Jan 5, 2022)

Rather than the lakes, if you could get to Galloway forest, there's plenty of choice


----------



## Piper01 (Jan 6, 2022)

If you want to look for a deserted place, try Orkney Isles. No bother, no people, no problems


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi and welcome along, our favourite location is Northumbria.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 11, 2022)

You might consider the Garden at no 10 ?????   
Just a joke !


----------

